# PICS of me 19 weeks out from first show



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys,

Doing my first show this may (NABBA South East) - here's some pics I took just before xmas 19 weeks out (hope to take some more mid Feb) - any feedback or general contest prep advice welcome.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Looking ripped already mate, top pics!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Looking good mate

Think you might come in a bit too early lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Very impressive mate. Have to agree with JW you may come in a bit early. Great condition for 19 weeks out.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks - yeah main problem I've got (pics were taken at end of dec/hadn't done any cardio since may and hadn't been too strict with the diet since August).


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking solid. Are you planning to add some muscle in the run-up to the show as you clearly don't need 19 weeks to diet. Already nice and lean! :thumb:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

lol you look about 6 weeks out nice one

great legs awsome potential:thumb:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

mate too ripped this far out bud youll be a skeleton by the time you get on stage- looking awesome tho bro


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

hoping to pack on some more mass on the back and arms since they're the areas that I find most difficult to grow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

How tall are you ( i am guessing around 6'0??) how much are you weighing right now??


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Am 5'10 and weighing this morning 201 lbs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

What are you aiming to come in at on stage?? Have you recently taken your BF??


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Haven't taken a bf reading (got to get that sorted out). At the moment I'm aiming for around 185-90lbs, but that could change once I know my bf for sure.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking great mate. I wouldn't start your prep diet yet though. Concentrate on putting some more mass on before dieting down.

You seriously look about 5-6 weeks out lol.

Are you entering the novices I take it?

GHS


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep - first timers - just to see how I'll do and where I need to improve.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Nathrakh said:


> Yep - first timers - just to see how I'll do and where I need to improve.


Best of luck to you in your first show. You really have a great foundation and good symetry. :thumbup1:

I am sure you will do well


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

very good legs man


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good luck mate your looking good, massive legs.

GHS


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys - yeah legs on me grow easily, just wish the rest was the same Lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Better condition than many have on stage.

Just dont over diet.

I have a mate who is your kind of leanness year round and when he dieted for a show he just lost muscle but got no harder....you could see his ribs on his back shots which is not a good look:lol:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

great legs mate

what do you do for them?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Only basics - heavy squats, leg press, hacks. Do hams on a different day, but that's nothing weird (leg curls, sl deads) plus calves twice a week.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

well keep at it mate cos its working well really well!!!!!!!!!!!

what about your tri's you said they dont grow mate eh


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

awesome legs


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, looks awesome mate. What do you do for the wheels? They are dense!


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

looking good there nathrakh hope you place well and good luck


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

laurie g said:


> mate too ripped this far out bud youll be a skeleton by the time you get on stage- looking awesome tho bro


Not if he plays about with his nutrients he wont!!!Great position to be in IMO


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys - nutrient-wise basically sticking to low glyceamic carbs (except right after training), high protein and some fats - might cut out carbs altogether a month or so before the contest.

As for arms, have had probs with them for a bit on and off (tendonitis) means I have to stay away from skullcrushers which I loved - sticking with closegrip bench, weighted dips and pushdowns now but still got to be careful.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Great legs and conditioning mate, reckon you'll do well.


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking good mate, are you going to have a shave before the show ?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

look very good mate but 19 weeks is far to long IMO


----------



## daz8 (Mar 22, 2007)

For 19 weeks out you look too good lol, great legs mate


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

am shocked wit how cut u are 19 weeks out


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

19 weeks, unbelievable. You look to be about 6 weeks out. If you maintain (or even add to) what you have and properly start dieting about 8-10 weeks you could come in absolutely shredded.

great wheels too mate.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all guys - really positive. Thanks for the advice too. Will be maintaining for a good few weeks yet, then dieting down just over two months before the show.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

like g-unit said your in the best possible position, very lean for 19 weeks out which is good. take ur time an slowly bring it down you'll be able to see ur progress better an you stand a good chance of growing whilst on your diet, rather than havin to diet hard an lose muscle. i would just cruise onyour diet take it easy nothin drastic and aim to be ready a good 4 weeks prior to the show then you can tinker with ur diet to see how u look best. i wouldnt maintain as you are just slowly bring it down, you cant be ready to early.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Tommy


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

I cant say anything that hasnt been posted great legs overall nice sweeps and shapes great condition for 19 weeks out and as allready said perfect situation to be in, seek advice where needed just dont end up listening to to many different people you'll be a good first timer from what you have shown in the pics, and never is to soon to practice posing


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

looking great, i agree you look a few weeks out rather than 19!

are you a fan of static X by any chance lol


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> looking great, i agree you look a few weeks out rather than 19!
> 
> are you a fan of static X by any chance lol


:laugh:That's a new one - been called amish (??), wolverine and elvis (??), but I'll add that to the list.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you look good for 19 weeks out but you will still need to diet i would say clean out the crap 12 weeks out then proper diet 7 days a week from 8 weeks out, in this sort of condition you can eat plenty of clean carbs whilst coming in to the show so no chance of muscle loss.....


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

V. impressed. Great details in the legs.

I'm no expert but I agree with the crowd. Don't peak too soon.

Well done.


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

V. impressed. Great details in the legs.

I'm no expert but I agree with the crowd. Don't peak too soon.

Well done.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all for the advice - training at Muscleworks in E. London and will ask some of the guys there (should imagine they say pretty much the same thing - diet (thanks especially to Pscarb), but be careful about getting in condition too soon (think that's the main thing I've got to learn first off).

And as for appearence, will tidy up for the show, otherwise like being a bit of a hairy bastard :-D


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Mate did i see you training legs last wednesday morning at MW? I was doing legs with the gree Hilly Hanson top..

Fivos


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah that was me - really early in the morning?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

This morning was 201 lbs (still got to do the bf though) - have started cardio (only 30 mins 2 sessions a week, will start from there and see how I go) - got a few more pics - first ones taken this year after getting over the flu.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

looking awsome m8 and in a great position,and tose legs are great.i know u said b4 you do squats hacks and leg press , is that all u do for quads because thats what im doing at the mo and seem to be getting some good gains with them.do u evere throw any leg extensions in? :thumb:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh yeah - forgot about leg extensions, usually throw them in at the end, sometimes just straight sets or sometimes a drop set.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Mate looking awesome! Your cut already! Your going to make a big impact on stage.

Liking the mean looking hair do aswell :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

The return of Quadzilla! Looking fantastic!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nathrakh said:


> Yeah that was me - really early in the morning?


Yea thats right i mentioned to my partner how sinewy you were looking

Fivos


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

looking quality buddy.. what class you in? best of luck and stick at it, you look like you know what your doing... :thumb:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Will be doing First-timers.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

good legs mate


----------



## 2001kdy (Jan 23, 2009)

impressive legs mate good luck with your first show


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all - have decided to give priority to my back up since its probably my weakest point at the moment up to the contest (after as well) and pull back on the leg training a bit (not too much though  ).


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Weighed in today at 203lbs - chest workout + 35 mins of cardio. From this week am watching the amount of carbs I ingest, plus mainly taking them from low GI sources.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Weighed in beginning of the week (206lbs) - weight's gone up despite starting cardio/and low carbs (??). Training's going well though - continuing to concentrate more on the back than the legs.

Taken 18/02/09


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pic. Looks like you are going to nail it condition-wise. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Looking good mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking great. Can't believe you're still so far out, looking at your condition!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a few more pics taken this morning - weight's still sticking around 205 though


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Your looking really lean mate. Looks like you are on track!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking fantastic mate!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

> Your looking really lean mate. Looks like you are on track!


fully agre with that statement !!!!!!

May help with the judges if you smile ;O) just a little.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

romper stomper said:


> May help with the judges if you smile ;O) just a little.


I'll try...not making any promises though


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Still looking good mate, keep it up


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Awww no quad shots  Definitely looking a lot leaner dude.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

looking good man!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

man its like looking into a mirror :whistling:

I wish! looking top bro! u got this 1 nailed, just keep it up!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

How long now?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good man


----------



## deco 21 (Oct 17, 2007)

you will be good for a first timer. keep doing what your doing and drop your carbs as you get closer depending on how your looking :thumbup1:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

dmcc said:


> How long now?


9 weeks to go.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Looking good!

lol, you look like wolverine with that hair/beard


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Looking good!
> 
> lol, you look like wolverine with that hair/beard


Lol. that's what Lou at Muscleworks sometimes calls me.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

dutch_scott said:


> more leg pics, hefty quads, wats ur leg routine like?


 Leg routine this Sunday will be:

Leg Press (I just carry on doing sets until I fill up the machine with weight).

Hacks 4x12

Barbell Lunges 4x12

Leg Extensions 4x12 with a drop set at the end of single-leg extensions

Stiff-Legged Dead 4x12

Seated Leg Curl 4x12

Standing Single Leg Curl (1 drop set)

(Calves are done twice throughout the week)


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

GREAT QUADS...


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

mate your already in good nick so youve nothing to worry about... enjoy yourself for a while..an 8-10 week program would be more than enuf for you ro be shredded onstage.. great quads too


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

stevie flynn said:


> mate your already in good nick so youve nothing to worry about... enjoy yourself for a while..an 8-10 week program would be more than enuf for you ro be shredded onstage.. great quads too


Thanks mate


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a few more taken this morning (weight today 201lbs) - was aiming for 190, but not sure if I might be able to come in a bit heavier.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lean as hell mate lookin good


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

legs are still big mate looking nice and cut...and like wolverine


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Looking amazing dude, keep it up!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bloody hell man you'll be shredded to bits :thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking very good Nathrakh, Quads are awesome, well done and good luck


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Looking Tonks init  Good luck with your show!


----------



## Guy.B (Oct 11, 2008)

anyone else see wolverine in him?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Guy.B said:


> anyone else see wolverine in him?


 Good lord try reading the reading the thread:rolleyes:

Looking hard mate good luck


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

looking fantastic mate, pics look class


----------



## muscleblazer (May 1, 2008)

You look good mate. what are you eating and how often. what do your workouts consist of? how much cv are you doing?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

muscleblazer said:


> You look good mate. what are you eating and how often. what do your workouts consist of? how much cv are you doing?


Thanks mate - basically sticking to a low carb/high protein diet (eating every 3-4 hours.

Workouts - again built around the basics like I've always done (squats, deads, benches, dips, pullups etc.) and doing 3 40 min cardio sessions a week at the moment.

(Pics taken this morning)

04/03/09


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Weight's slowly coming down now (pics above taken yesterday) - still only keeping it at about 3 cardio sessions a week. Might make some improvements in the back before contest time, but will make that my main focus after my contest (would welcome any advice from anyone whose back used to be a weak spot but have brought it up...thanks).


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking awesome! Can really see things shapely up nicely. Very vascular aswell and cut! Looks like your on track mate.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

loving the veins on the forearms and the bicep peaks...top stuff


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

looking good Wolverine. All the best for the show.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

How close is the show now Nath?


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

How do u get that *dryed out* look i look lean and can see alot of my vains but i dont look dry like that.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Congrats dude you look AWESOME


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Classic shape, best of luck buddy.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

tel3563 said:


> How close is the show now Nath?


Am 8 weeks out now.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

McQueen said:


> How do u get that *dryed out* look i look lean and can see alot of my vains but i dont look dry like that.


Not sure - just happened with training and diet (don't know whether it might be a genetic thing ???).


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

You're looking fantastic dude, keep it up!

I used to have a good back (working on getting it back!) and for me what works a treat is pre-exhaustion. I.e. stiff arm pulldowns before or supersetted with chins or wide-grip front pulldowns and bent over dumbell raises before your barbell rows / dumbell rows / whatever.

It seems to me that a lot of people have difficulty connecting with their back muscles (maybe because you can't see them like all the others - except hams which are another tricky muscle groups for some people) and end up using their biceps far too much in all back exercises, the result being that their biceps reach failure before their backs. You end up getting a great biceps workout but a pretty ****ty back workout... if your biceps get pumped to hell whilst training back maybe this is affecting you too?

Doing as much pre-exhaustion stuff before hitting the compound movements just gives you a much better chance of reaching failure via your back muscles than your biceps.

Give it a try maybe and see?

PS At my best (18 stone lean) I could wide-grip chin in strict fashion 25 reps with a 20kg plate. Good times lol


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

defdaz said:


> You're looking fantastic dude, keep it up!
> 
> I used to have a good back (working on getting it back!) and for me what works a treat is pre-exhaustion. I.e. stiff arm pulldowns before or supersetted with chins or wide-grip front pulldowns and bent over dumbell raises before your barbell rows / dumbell rows / whatever.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate - doing my 2nd back workout of the week tomorrow, will use the advice you gave.

Quick question for anyone, might get my hands on some melatonin, but before I give a definite just wanted to see if anyone else has used it...any good (tend to burn easy on sunbeds so anything that means I have to use them less is good I'm hoping).


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Looking great dude, should **** it.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Let me know how the back workout goes mate. Check out the thread 'Miles' 2009 Journal' - he mentions using MT2 here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/43305-miles-2009-journal-14.html


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I used MT2 as per Miles' suggestion- worked very well.

I don't burn easily though and do tan well.

Very good condition in the pictures, do you aim to keep lean throughout the year?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good mate. Keep up the good work


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

LittleChris said:


> I used MT2 as per Miles' suggestion- worked very well.
> 
> I don't burn easily though and do tan well.
> 
> Very good condition in the pictures, do you aim to keep lean throughout the year?


thanks mate & thanks willsey (want to stay leanish - aim maybe to put on about 10lb quality mass in the next year).


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Back sore today dude?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah just a bit Lol - gonna be hitting legs later today.


----------



## Andypandy999 (Feb 27, 2009)

from the first pics 19 weeks out you can really see the differnece from the pics 8 weeks out, seems as though you have cut that little bit more and your mass seems to be getting better too...

Looking great, maybe one day ill be looking as good......hahahah or not!!!

Andy


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

How you getting on Nathrakh?


----------



## sumobrytern (Mar 17, 2009)

Great legs, man!


----------



## bsxking1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Good legs and arms mate but need to work on width and thickness of your back and more size on your shoulders but best of luck anyway


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

defdaz said:


> How you getting on Nathrakh?


Things going ok - tendonitis has been playing up a bit over the last week and a bit, so been trying to work around it.



sumobrytern said:


> Great legs, man!


Thanks mate



bsxking1 said:


> Good legs and arms mate but need to work on width and thickness of your back and more size on your shoulders but best of luck anyway


Exactly what I've been doing, especially back. In fact that's kind of my pet project until Christmas, make some major improvements in the back department.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

6 weeks to go - still got a lot of work to do (this morning down to 198lbs)


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

looking good! should be real good on comp day!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic shape, man. Very impressive!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

You still have alot of work to do??? - You look near ready to me bro!

Awesome - very dry condition indeed.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Coming on well mate. Looking awesome!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Yep looking well just keep pushing you can see the detail coming out in your delts..starting to get that sinew look..

Maybe do some compulsories next time to get a better idea..but you are well on track..these last weeks are the ones that make or break your diet..

Fivos


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking absolutely the dogs Nath

I'd start working on the tan soon though:whistling:


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

incredible condition 6 weeks out many would be happy to stepon stage in your nic.

good luck for the comp hope you have a great day


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Friggin' hell dude, looking phenomenal! Bottom left pose suits your physique I think.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very good mate


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Dont lose muscle mate, i know a couple of guys that over dieted for their first show and they looked better 6 weeks out than on stage!

Very fvcking lean i am jealous.

P.S. My gf says you look fvcking insane you remind her of the mad hatter all you need is the hat(in the head its the eyes) PMSL


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking awesome mate... A tan and your there!


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

lookin very good nath.

sorry if i have missed it but are you being prepped by anyone?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks - great feedback.



tel3563 said:


> Looking absolutely the dogs Nath
> 
> I'd start working on the tan soon though:whistling:


Will be (a the moment about the same colour as the wall I'm standing in front of Lol.



Con said:


> Dont lose muscle mate, i know a couple of guys that over dieted for their first show and they looked better 6 weeks out than on stage!
> 
> Very fvcking lean i am jealous.
> 
> P.S. My gf says you look fvcking insane you remind her of the mad hatter all you need is the hat(in the head its the eyes) PMSL


Will keep a close eye on this - and the eye thing...well proves useful sometimes...always get a seat on the tube 



notorious1990 said:


> lookin very good nath.
> 
> sorry if i have missed it but are you being prepped by anyone?


No, no-one, only going on my own knowledge and the advice I've get getting, mainly from this board and a few other trainers I chat to online.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

As I said on FB mate, you look better now than some guys will on stage. Are you keeping the hair and beard? It looks good!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

dmcc said:


> As I said on FB mate, you look better now than some guys will on stage. Are you keeping the hair and beard? It looks good!


Was going to


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Your gonna have a lot of fans Nath, great look as well as awesome body (in a non gay way)

Wish I could be there to support you mate, but us Northeners aren't allowed past Watford

Its in case we steal all your women:lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Looking cut to ****

can you please get outside in the sun though, its like seeing snow white without her dwarfs


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all - a yeah the tan is a priority now - I have people calling me Caspar the friendly ghost otherwise...(don't know where they got the idea I was friendly)...Lol.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I want you no ****


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

MXD said:


> I want you no ****


errr...what??


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

> Thanks all - a yeah the tan is a priority now


Give a litte work to that smile as well


----------



## richyb1974 (Dec 14, 2008)

Jeez, looking awesome


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

romper stomper said:


> Give a litte work to that smile as well


1 thing at a time...I'm not superman


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Thanks mate - doing my 2nd back workout of the week tomorrow, will use the advice you gave.
> 
> Quick question for anyone, might get my hands on some *melatonin*, but before I give a definite just wanted to see if anyone else has used it...any good (tend to burn easy on sunbeds so anything that means I have to use them less is good I'm hoping).


looking great nath,,, just noticed you wrote melatonin instead of melanotan,,obviously it was just a written mistake,thought id be a pain in the a5re and mention it:thumb:


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks mate - don't wanna get the two confused,


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

> 1 thing at a time...I'm not superman


Yeh too right dont want to overload the noggin


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

romper stomper said:


> Yeh too right dont want to overload the noggin


Exactly  Anyways first tanning session today so by tomorrow I should be dark white, then a few days later, probably bright red, if past experience is anything to go by


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

god the smile requests are really coming in thick n fast all over the forum lol.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> god the smile requests are really coming in thick n fast all over the forum lol.


yeah, get it sorted Mr Grumpy :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

> god the smile requests are really coming in thick n fast all over the forum lol.


  

THEINCREDIBLEGRUMPYBULK


----------



## aspiringBB (Feb 18, 2005)

I would say you got plenty to smile about. Great contest prep mate. Well done and keep going!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Will smile for the show, but don't want to risk straining anything this close to the contest


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

I would throw the smiles in now mate.

Come show day, chances are your **** will be twitching and you will more than likely go into auto pilot, if your not used to smiling during each pose come show day you will more than likely forget.

Different world when your up there with the lights on you and everyone looking back at you.

Im sure most will agree that a good smile is an integral part of each pose?


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

looking awesome by the mate


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

looking awesome fella your gonna be shredded on the day.


----------



## pgr13 (Dec 27, 2005)

looking great man! im planing to do that show as well but im in short class


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

you look very cut there mate but i wouldnt start your prep diet for a while yet


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all again; had a great leg session on Sat (legs still sore). Also started tanning, bad news, have gone patchy bright red (always go red initally, think the sunbed I'm using doesn't tan evening).


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Is it a lie-on bed or a standing capsule? Apparently the latter is better as you can position yourself just so, getting rays all over.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Think I saw you on Saturday. Was fairly certain it was you, are a fairly distinctive character with that hair cut, but didn't want to risk making a fool of myself.

I was the one in the toilets as you came out of the cubicle and on the calf machine as you left...

Which of the beds did you use?

You using MT2 to help with the process?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

LittleChris said:


> Think I saw you on Saturday. Was fairly certain it was you, are a fairly distinctive character with that hair cut, but didn't want to risk making a fool of myself.
> 
> I was the one in the toilets as you came out of the cubicle and on the calf machine as you left...
> 
> ...


Think I remember (it was leg day on Sat so was about ready to crawl off then). Used the 6 min bed but since the other one's a lay-down one too might have to find a place that has a stand up booth (pity, since it wasn't too expensive at Muscleworks)...Might have to use some MT2, if I can afford it.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

MT2 makes a massive difference. Use 1mg for the first 10 days, then get some sunbeds in (you won't burn after having the mt2 in your system). 4sessions of 16minutes and then I maintain with one session a week and 2mg over the week (split Wed-1mg and Saturday-1mg)

I have tried using beds without MT2 and the results are in no way comparable.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks mate - would that be 1 mg every day for the first 10 days then (just working out how much I might need) - and where abouts you inject it (take it its not intramuscular like ASS)?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes 1mg for first 10 days. You will most likely get some facial flushing the first couple of times and feel a little nauseaous. I inject just before bed to sort this out.

Injection is Sub-Q. There is a useful thread on how to reconstitute the stuff with bac water in the muscle research section of the forum. All fairly simple 

I found that after 5 16minute sessions I had a decent colour to me and after that was able to maintain. Not sure how you will react as different skin tone, but should be enough to give you a tan I expect.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Well at least I won't be dulux brilliant white aymore


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

About 4 and a bit weeks out now - finally getting a base tan going.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Mate your looking awesome, keep doing what your doing! Can see a change in colour too lol! WHat does your current diet look like if you dont mind? Cheers


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

What a physique.

Tan makes a massive difference, at around the 4 weeks out mark in my first ever diet I slapped some dream tan onto one arm, and couldnt believe the difference - detail is just accentuated. Obviously natural colour will achieve this to an extent - but one you put your show tan on, it will all just pop 10x more.

The shape of your quads especially is awesome mate, great sweep.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Mate your looking awesome, keep doing what your doing! Can see a change in colour too lol! WHat does your current diet look like if you dont mind? Cheers


Thanks - present diet looks like this

Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs/2 tins of tuna

Train + Cardio (take some amino between training and cardio)

Meal 2 - 3 scoops of whey

Meal 3 - 400g white fish fillets + 50 g walnuts

Meal 4 - 400g white fish fillets

Meal 5 - 300 g chicken/turkey + veg like brocoli, spinach, kale etc

Meal 6 - 3 scoops of casein portein shake just before bed.



RS2007 said:


> What a physique.
> 
> Tan makes a massive difference, at around the 4 weeks out mark in my first ever diet I slapped some dream tan onto one arm, and couldnt believe the difference - detail is just accentuated. Obviously natural colour will achieve this to an extent - but one you put your show tan on, it will all just pop 10x more.
> 
> The shape of your quads especially is awesome mate, great sweep.


Thanks mate - will still get a bit darker before the show.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate I stand by what I said on FB. You could beat loads of guys now, never mind in 4 weeks. Reps when I'm able, am all out of love at the moment.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Very impressive


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Mate I stand by what I said on FB. *You could beat loads of guys now, never mind in 4 weeks*. Reps when I'm able, am all out of love at the moment.


2x....

If you dont mind a "menage et trois" Darren, I will throw some love his way for you


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Rams you know I won't mind.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

mate looking awesome, liking the bit of colour thts coming along now too  , keep at it mate, legs are going to look unstoppabale once tht last bit of water is off them  u bastardddddd haha


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very very good mate.

how long have you been on zero carbs for?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

hilly2008 said:


> lookin very very good mate.
> 
> how long have you been on zero carbs for?


Thanks - about 5 weeks now, but I ease up on sundays and allow myself a moderate amount of carbs (no crap though).


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

5 weeks with no carbs. Killed anyone yet?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

dmcc said:


> 5 weeks with no carbs. Killed anyone yet?


Why do you think I'm not smiling in most of my pics :death: Lol.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought you were using the "posing is serious business" excuse.

"This book is a day overdue!! DEATH WILL STOP YOU REPEATING THIS!!" :lol:

(Don't hurt me please...  )


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Nathrakh said:


> Why do you think I'm not smiling in most of my pics :death: Lol.


havent u found ketosis to be much easier mentally then low carbs?


----------



## Adam_W (Jun 19, 2008)

Looking great for 4 weeks out, come show time your skin will be paper thin! Sure ive seen you on the odd occasion at Muscleworks, is that where you train? If im right and not imagining it, ill say hi next time.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Adam_W said:


> Looking great for 4 weeks out, come show time your skin will be paper thin! Sure ive seen you on the odd occasion at Muscleworks, is that where you train? If im right and not imagining it, ill say hi next time.


yeah - that's where I train.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Haven't posted in here but been following your progress. Looking great mate. Excellant condition. Chest is looking thick, great legs and vascularity is awesome. Great work:thumbup1: Good luck in your show!!!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Used the 6 min bed but since the other one's a lay-down one too might have to find a place that has a stand up booth


Don't know where you live in London, but if it's you're in the east end there's a place with a stand-up booth at Watney Market. 4 quid for six mins.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I say keep the side berns and the goatie.You,ll stand out and the,ll remember the guy with the freeky looks.Look at paul george he stands out .


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Willie said:


> Don't know where you live in London, but if it's you're in the east end there's a place with a stand-up booth at Watney Market. 4 quid for six mins.


I've pre-paid for some already right near my work, but will note down this place down next time I compete...or get tired of looking practically albino


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey all - just wondered if anyone's got experience of preparing for a contest, but getting a stinking cold in the process. Currently just trying to carry on as best I can at the moment - might have to give it a couple of days rest though.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

looking awesome nathrakh

how far you out now?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

About 4 and a bit weeks


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Just wow 

Looking very good sir!

How much cardio are you doing a week mate?

Also how much you loseing weekly?

Good luck!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Its averaging out now at 1-1.5lbs per week. As for the cardio doing 45 mins six days a week.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Drop a PM to Tinytom and Bulkaholic, fairly sure that they have both continued prep through illness. Bulkaholic has just had a touch of the old gastric but he's kept at it, and he was about 4 weeks out at the time.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Nathrakh said:


> Its averaging out now at 1-1.5lbs per week. As for the cardio doing 45 mins six days a week.


thats awesome that ur only doing 45mins 6 days a week and stil loosing, im bloody upto 1 hour b4 breakfast and 1 hour pwo everyday lol. not cool lol


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

XJPX said:


> thats awesome that ur only doing 45mins 6 days a week and stil loosing, im bloody upto 1 hour b4 breakfast and 1 hour pwo everyday lol. not cool lol


Will probably bump it up to an hour next week and see how that goes for a week, might increase it more in the last couple of week (still got to shed some more fat to bring out what detail I have got in my back and start showing some ham/glute separation).


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

how long have you been bodybuilding for and are you naturally lean?

In that I mean how high does your bodyfat go whilst bulking?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'm not one with a keen eye for condition but how much have you got to lose?

you look pretty ripped now?

could you over diet?


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey fella, been looking at thread and your looking f*cking good, and at 4 weeks out, u must be very comfortable with where u are!! and if not, u should be!!!lol. Well done mate, keep it up. Will probably be going to the south east aswell


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Were you training chest in Muscleworks yesterday afternoon? Thought I recognised the sideburns but wasn't 100%.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

masive legs mate!!!

looking good!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Willie said:


> Were you training chest in Muscleworks yesterday afternoon? Thought I recognised the sideburns but wasn't 100%.


Yeah, doing chest then cardio...always cardio.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

I cant reply to your visitor mssg, so.....

I copy Evan Centopani's keto diet, this is from his own Q&A thread.

*Here's what my diet looks like pre-contest:*

*
*

*
Meal 1: 6 Whole eggs *

*
*

*
Meal 2: 1.5 scoops Universal Egg Protein, 1.5 Scoops Universal Specialized Protein for gaining lean Mass, 2 tbsp all natural peanut butter*

*
*

*
Meal 3: 8 oz chicken, 2 cups green salad, 1/2 cup raw almonds*

*
*

*
Meal 4: same as meal 2*

*
*

*
Meal 5: 8 oz salmon, 2 cups green salad, 1tbsp Extra Virgin Olive Oil*

*
*

*
Meal 6: same as meals 2+4*

*
*

*
This diet is a foundation. I use this diet year-round. The only thing that changes is that in the offseason, I add 1/2 cup of oatmeal to each shake and add 40-50g of carbs to the whole food meals. For carbs it can be oats, white rice, sweet potato. Whatever appeals to me aside from bread or sugars. I also add 3 scoops of Torrent PWO in the offseason.*

*
*

*
Keep in mind that the first few days of no carb you will feel kinda crappy as your body in depleting it's glycogen stores and has not switched to running on ketones yet. Once it does, you'll feel like a million bucks. But make sure you are strict becuase eating the slightest bit of carbs will confuse your body as to whether it should run on glycogen or fats and this will make you feel like ****. 100% or forget it. Usually when people say the low or no carb approach does not work for them it's because they weren't strict enough with it.*

Now, not important to use the exact Whey, just find a good low carb whey isolate.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for that


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Nathrakh said:


> Thanks for that


This is a little off topic, were you in tottenham court road on saturday aruond 2?

I coulda sworn i saw a big white dude who looked like wolverine walk by the computer fair just off goodge street?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> This is a little off topic, were you in tottenham court road on saturday aruond 2?
> 
> I coulda sworn i saw a big white dude who looked like wolverine walk by the computer fair just off goodge street?


Could have been me - was around there that time I think getting food.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Last week now before the show - just wondered how to dry-out before the contest?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

check a diet thread in that section mate tinytom has posted how he is doing it. also check the last few pages of his picture thread for info.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

good luck mate,,you have worked hard


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck fella


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Best of luck mate, you're sure to bring the place down!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Only two days to go - in carb loading mode now (no crapstill, mainly oats). Will begin cutting back on water intake tomorrow too (looked around at a few threads, will be drinking only when thirsty anything mildly dirareutic (sp. - plain black coffee, suger free soft drinks). Might see a few of you there.


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

Good Luck Matey! Keep us posted 

Dan


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Good luck pal.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

good luck bro


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Nathrakh said:


> Only two days to go - in carb loading mode now (no crapstill, mainly oats). Will begin cutting back on water intake tomorrow too (looked around at a few threads, will be drinking only when thirsty anything mildly dirareutic (sp. - plain black coffee, suger free soft drinks). Might see a few of you there.


All the best mate, looking great.

I see in another thread that you train at Peak Fitness.

I train at Golds and Origin.

Would be great to workout together once you have finished your competition.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys - just one more question before I forget. Those who compete - what sort of thing do you eat during the actual day of the show?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Good luck mate - think i'm going to head along on Sat so will say hi if i see you.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Good luck mate, looking forward to seeing the final pictures


----------



## scraff (Apr 27, 2009)

fatastic thread ! you look awesome m8 goodluck in the show let us know how you did


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Best of luck mate, hope you have an awesome day, how're you feeling about it all? Confident or sh*tting it? 

I think what people generally eat depends on whether they feel they need to carb up more or are overspilling - simpler carbs if you're still not 100% full or starchier foods if you're just trying to stay full or cut back a bit. You're best off PM'ing tinytom or pscarb or similar for some advice mate.


----------



## chris2678 (Apr 30, 2009)

there is not a first timers any more.


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

generally speaking i would stay away from the simple carbs until the day of the show...keep fluid high until ur cutting water and also b carefull of sodium reload if ur planning on doing that,,,u look like ur in good nick mate!keep it simple....


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Good luck, What Class are you in? I`ll be in Class 3. I say hello if I see you


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

chris2678 said:


> there is not a first timers any more.


I thought it was UKBFF who got rid of the first timers?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah they did.

NABBA still do First timers.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Best of luck mate


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

How did you get on mate?


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Had to spend Sat in A&E (sister had another seizure - epileptic) so couldn't make it - disappointed but glad she's ok now.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Gutted for you mate but obviously your sister's health comes first.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Nightmare! Glad she's ok mate, there's always other comps. How do you think you're prep went, did you feel ready?


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Thats a shame mate hope your sisters ok?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Any plans to do this weekend's show instead? Would be a shame to let all that prep go to waste.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

great thread, shame about your sister..

and willie.. which show is this weekend?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

The UKBFF at Hayes is on Sunday, I think


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

may have to enter intermediates as there is no first timers show in the UKBFF now is there...i say go for it youve worked your socks off...


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all - (yeah she's well on the mend now) - will just continue to work on my weaknesses over the summer and hopefully enter the Stars of Tomorrow in Nov (no first-timers so will have to look what classes they do).


----------

